# Deer burgers on an open fire



## oleolson (May 12, 2009)

Took a few days off to go Paddlefishing.  One night while sitting at the bonfire we fried up some deer sausage and made cheeseburgers.  The food always good cooked on an open fire.


----------



## richoso1 (May 12, 2009)

Can't beat a camfire meal. Congrats my friend.


----------



## cowgirl (May 12, 2009)

Dang it Ole, paddlefishing, deer burgers AND a campfire... Where was my invite? lol  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I hope to hear all about the monster fish you caught. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks awesome!


----------



## rivet (May 12, 2009)

Very nice tme spent it looks like. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 12, 2009)

very nice, ole! thanks for sharing!

my wife and i are both from montana - we met at jamestown college! hope things are going well there.


----------



## bassman (May 12, 2009)

Looking good!  Did you ever notice how much more you can eat when it's cooked over a campfire?


----------



## oleolson (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments eveyone!  The burgers eventually got a piece of cheese on them and got slapped in a bun.  I didn't get a picture of the finished product, mainly cuz it didn't last long enough.  he he


----------



## oleolson (May 15, 2009)

TasunkaWitko,

You should see the water levels at both Reservoirs in Jamestown.  The water actually spilled into the emergency overflow this spring for the first time ever.  There's dikes all throughout town along the James River.  It's been a pretty eventful spring so far.


----------



## coyote-1 (May 22, 2009)

We used to call 'em BambiBurgers. Delicious!


----------



## rondiaz (May 22, 2009)

bambiburgers over a campfire. Wow. looks great.


----------



## scrapiron (May 22, 2009)

I too went to Jamestown College. What great memories of a great place. Thanks for the pictures and sure wish I was there to join you. I was up there when they had the big flood.


----------

